# Deckblatt für Begabtenförderungs Journal Deckblatt



## subzero (21. Oktober 2004)

Hidiho

Mhm, folgendes "Problem"...

Ich bin gerade dabei ein Deckblatt für die Sommerakademie 2004 (Begabtenförderung) zu erstellen. Vorgaben sidn der Titel (Sommerakademie - bestimmter Schriftzug) und Das Wort "Journal".

Mir gehn für derartige Projekte die Ideen aus, habt ihr kreative Vorschläge?
Brainstorming?
Was fällt euch zum Thema Begabtenförderung ein (Vom Bistum Essen)?

Bin Dankbar für jederlei Vorschlag.

Bye


----------



## PAK (21. Oktober 2004)

subzero hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Brainstorming?



Elite, Schule, Wissen(schaf(f)t), Macht, Aufstieg, Zukunft, Visionen, Jugend...

Hm, mir gefällt in dem Zusammenhang das Motto "Wissen schafft!", kann man schön mit spielen.


----------



## sandyjohn (21. Oktober 2004)

*Brainstorming:

*- gehirn
 - zahlen
 - wörter
 - gegensatz (gegenteil davon)
 - evolution
 - inteligenz
 - abstrakt
 - talent
 - motivation
 - schulzeit
 - jung
 - alt
 - zukunft
 - wirtschaftslage
 - pisa studie

 mach was drauß!


----------

